# Pics of car... gauges... rollbar... other stuff...



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)




----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nice...where did you get ur roolbar? how much? hows hard was the install? did you have to remove the rear side panels?

nice car....great tire choice! Falkens<----my second best friend. nice all around.
How much do you autoX?????


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice car. this thread is probably gonna get moved tho.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

gauges look really good so does the rollcage. you should get a rear st swaybar.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like the rollbar..i use to have one, but had to sell it to make some money for my turbo...anyways, i think you should take the padding off of it...it looks more aggressive, and less NASCARish....good job though


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

pretty nice overall. I would put in another gauge inplace of the voltmeter. I just think they're silly unless u have a total loss system where voltage is needed to be watched closely.

it looks like a fun car!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> nice...where did you get ur roolbar? how much? hows hard was the install? did you have to remove the rear side panels?
> 
> nice car....great tire choice! Falkens<----my second best friend. nice all around.
> How much do you autoX?????


I got the rollbar from a place in Northridge, Ca... it's an autopower bar... $250 i think. Fairly easy install... no the rear panels I took out for some other reason and havn't put them back in yet. I've never auto-x'd just done track work. I've had 3 days so far at willow springs.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> nice car. this thread is probably gonna get moved tho.


yeah oh well... I figure b13 guys would be more interested than the entire board.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

jingjing said:


> gauges look really good so does the rollcage. you should get a rear st swaybar.


I'm liking the handling how it is now... I'm going to keep it this way for a while.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i like the rollbar..i use to have one, but had to sell it to make some money for my turbo...anyways, i think you should take the padding off of it...it looks more aggressive, and less NASCARish....good job though


I do like the bar w/o padding... but it's my daily driver... can you imagine what your skull would look like if it smacked that thing in an accident? Not a good idea to have a bar in the car without padding even if your wearing a helmet. During a crash even a helmet repeatedly banged on the bar can become useless. It's not just foam padding it's the rollbar specific stuff. It's abnormally shaped so as to put most of the absorbing material toward the passangers and maybe a quarter inch up top.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> pretty nice overall. I would put in another gauge inplace of the voltmeter. I just think they're silly unless u have a total loss system where voltage is needed to be watched closely.
> 
> it looks like a fun car!


Well... see I havn't decided on this yet. The obvious choice is a oil temp gauge. Oil temp I know takes a butt long time to get up to temp so I wait a while for it to get warmed up before I do anything serious with it. Anyway the voltmeter was cheap and easy so I did that until I decide what gauge to get, I may go turbo so there you go. It's kinda handy being able to keep an eye on the batt and alternator.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Love your B13...keep doin' what you do. :thumbup:


----------

